# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Breathe Into The Bag - Anxiety Magazine

## Ms.Lady

Breathe Into the Bag is an anxiety magazine created to help people  struggling with anxiety disorders including generalized anxiety  disorder, OCD, PTSD, social anxiety, agoraphobia and panic disorder. I  encourage you to check it out !

http://www.breatheintothebag.com/

----------


## Misssy

::):  The snail....snail ....snail

----------

